# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  تعريف القانون الاداري

## هيثم الفقى

مفهوم  القانون الإداري ؟
جرى الفقة على تقسيم القانون الى قسمين رئيسين هما 00 القانون الخاص والقانون العام 00 ولكل منهما سماته الخاصة وإحكامه المتميزة .
أساس التفرقة بين 00القانون الخاص والقانون العام 00هو أن قواعد القانون العام تنظم الدولة وهيئاتها وسلطاتها وعلاقاتها بالأفراد باعتبارها سلطة عامة كما تهدف إلى تحقيق الصالح العام . 
وإذا كان القانون العام ينظم نشاط الدولة وهيئاتها فإنه يمكن التمييز بين نوعين من هذا النشاط الأول يقع خارج إقليم الدولة سواء علاقة مع دولة أخرى أو منظمة دولية وهو استقلت به في الدراسات الأكاديمية مادة القانون الدولي العام والنشاط الثاني يقع داخل إقليم الدولة سواء فيما بينها وبين الأفراد والهيئات الخاضعة لسلطانها أو بينها وبين غيرها من الهيئات العامة المتفرعة عنها ويستقل بهذا النوع من العلاقات القانون العام الداخلي . 
ولذلك حتى يمكن تحديد مفهوم القانون الإداري لابد لوضع أن نوضح معنى الإدارة العامة وذلك للارتباط الوثيق بين الإدارة العامة والقانون الإداري . 
معنى الإدارة العامة :-
يختلف معنى الإدارة العامة باختلاف النظر اليها00 من زاوية الشكل أو من زاوية الموضوع فمن زاوية الشكل تعني الإدارة العامة مجموعة الهيئات أو المنظمات التي تمارس النشاط الإداري في الدولة ويدخل تحت هذا المعنى السلطة المركزية والسلطات اللامركزية .
ومن زاوية الموضوع  تعنى الادارة العامة مجموعة           
 الانشطة التى تمارسها الهيئات الادارية فى المجالات المختلفة بهدف اشباع حاجات عامة للجمهور .
والحقيقة أنه يجب النظر إلى الإدارة العامة من الزاويتين معا الشكلية والموضوعية فلابد أن تكون الهيئات أو المؤسسات تابعة للدولة وأن تمارس نشاطا يؤدي إلى إنجاز مصالح الأفراد وإشباع حاجاتهم . 
وعلى هذا فإن القانون الإداري باعتباره قانون الإدارة العامة يهتم بها من الزاويتين الشكلية والموضوعية فيهتم بتنظيم الإدارة العامة والنشاط الذي تضطلع به .

----------

